# 38 weeks!! Why am i so tired!!!!



## rachynbump

i can not stay awake during the day and have very little energy its been like this for the past couple of weeks were i would need a nap during the day to keep me going but for the past week i have not been able to stay awake during the day i have not had a propa nights sleep for a while as i can not get comfortable but this should not be affecting me this much today i got up at 9.45am by 2.30pm i was tired and couldnt stay awake slept till 3.45pm still tired when i woke up then fell back to sleep from 5.45pm till 6.45pm :( :sleep:


----------



## Mincholada

only a little over 34 weeks here, but feeling the same. i could stay in bed ALL DAY!!! still working full time, last week even 46h/week. now on my days off like today, i don't have any energy or motivation to do stuff. it's so beautiful outside (live in south florida where it's the best season now), but i'm sitting on the couch not moving looking out the window at the blue sky... hmmm... i really do need to get moving though. gotta do grocery shopping and other stuff, but all i wanna do is lie back down in bed.


----------



## xnmd1

have you had your iron levels checked hun? low iron can make you veryyy tired.
lately when i go to bed for the night it's not uncommon for me to sleep a full 12 hours before waking up..and still be tired during the day and end up going down for a nap (which is usually 2 - 4 hours long ) .. plus i'm completly lazy with no energy or motivation to do anything.

doctor did some blood work and found my iron levels were verrrry low, so i've just started suppliments 3 days ago, hoping for an improvment soon!


----------



## emmi26

^^^^ agree i had low iron ive been on my iron tabs for 2 weeks and feel so so much better !!! usually though iron levels are checked at 36 weeks so you should have had yrs done recently ???


----------



## mystika802

Im the same way and my iron is fine for the first time in my life lol. Im SOOOO tired and cant sleep right at night which of course makes it worse.


----------



## BbyBoii

I sleep all day to and only wake up around 1am then go back to bed at around 6am  Ive got iron tablets to take to but im just sooo lazy..!!


----------



## misskat29

I'm shattered too! I'm not getting a good nights sleep like most, but I'm not sleeping In the day to catch up either!


----------



## Lotti1978

Im the same, Id say by this stage its sooo normal. weight of baby etc...we need out rest to get ready for labour as advised by my mw


----------



## EverythingXd

Snap. Didn't really suffer from tiredness during earlier stages, but this last couple of weeks I've been taking some naps because I'm so tired in the day. I think it's mainly caused by broken sleep at night, these hips don't like the extra weight!


----------

